# Spacing within a post



## Layne2002

I have a question, I attempted to search for it and was not able to find the answer, I apologize if it is obvious.How can I space lines within a post? For example, as I type this in the reply box, I am leaving a space in between each sentence.But afterwards, once my message is posted, all the lines have no spaces between them.What can I do to acheive this spacing as I see in many other posts?Any help is much appreciated.Regards.Edit: Another addition, nor do my sentences have spaces between them, even though I am typing them. Is this my fault or some feature I am not realizing? Regards


----------



## Missrapunzel

Hello,   I have exactly the same problem. I also used to be able to use different text formats, bold, italics, etc but the boxes don't show anymore, my text can only be plain, and I cannot add any smileys either. I am using Firefox 9.0.1.


----------



## mkellogg

Hi Layne and Missrapunzel,

As we always say, try clearing your browser's cache.  Also, test with a different browser to see if it works better for you.  Feel free to test in this thread right here.

The editor that we are using has quite a few problems and this sounds similar to other ones that I have seen.  The answer might be simply that we must wait for these bugs to be fixed.  I wish I could do more.


----------



## Parla

I just want to say that I sympathize with these folks. You may remember, Mike, that I was having terrible problems with my old Firefox (the last build of version 2). Now, I have version 8.0.1, and everything in the forum is just fine.


----------



## mkellogg

Good point, Parla.  I don't think this will help Missrapunzel, but make sure you are using the latest version of your web browser. That might take care of the problem.  Sorry not to be able to do more to help.


----------



## Layne2002

It sounds like it's not a fault of the website if not the web browser, and I wouldn't doubt it as I am using IE 8. Unfortunately I won't be able to change just because that is what's provided at work, but I wouldn't consider it an error with the website, just antiquated web browsers.


----------



## Outsider

I'm using Firefox and I've had the same problem since the last update to the forum PHP software (I hope I'm using the right term). One solution is to type two empty lines instead of one.


----------



## Missrapunzel

Thanks for the advice. I tried changing my browser's version, emptying my cache, and also tried with IE 6.0.2900.2180. I tried using tabs, or typing many spaces... nothing seems to help, I can't make separate paragraphs. The only thing I could do about text format is cipher my text, using DearPrudence's useful tips:  [ b ] for bold, etc. It is all making me very sad, especially if nobody knows what could help.


----------



## mkellogg

Missrapunzel, please try something more recent than IE6!  I'm surprised you can get the site to function at all with that browser.


----------



## mkellogg

I'm looking to see what the problem might be and it might be this bug:
You have white space inside B or I tags for bold or italics.  This gets deleted unfortunately.  There are other bugs that sound similar, but I'm unsure. 

Whatever the case, try to show me some text that you can paste into the editor that has this problem when submitting.


----------



## Outsider

Here's a recent example of what I meant. I had to add an extra line to separate the indented text from the line above it, while the space between the indented text and the line below it was right without the extra line. And each time I previewed the post I had to add those extra lines again.


----------



## mkellogg

Hi Outsider,

Good to see you around!  If you could, please go to vBulletin's testing forum and see if you have the same problem there.

Mike


----------



## jann

I confirm.  It's another editor bug, and I can reproduce it over on vB.


----------



## Outsider

Thank you very much, Jann. I wasn't sure how to use the other forum.


----------

